# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School - 2019 - Updated 8/22/19



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host:* Salisbury Police Department*
Date: *October 2, 3, 4, 2019*
Location: *Salisbury, MA*
Time: *8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.*
Cost: *$379.00*

*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call the Salisbury Police Department for reservations.*

************************************************************************************

Host:* Barre Police Department*
Date: *October 8, 9, 10, 2019*
Location: *Barre, MA*
Time: *8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.*
Cost: *$379.00*

*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call the Barre Police Department for reservations.*

************************************************************************************

Host: *Whitman Police Department*
Date: *October 14, 15, 16, 2019*
Location: *Whitman, MA*
Time: *8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.*
Cost: *$379.00*

*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call the Whitman Police Department for reservations.*


----------

